# Is having "mashed potato" consistency stool Diarrhea?



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

Blessings,Abi


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

There is no hard and fast rule. The closest thing is the Bristol Stool Chart,







Diarrhea is 5-7.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I'm so special,i have all of these.


----------



## 16366 (May 28, 2006)

spasman--you are too funny!


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

Flux, thank you for the stool chart, very informative.Spasman, I'm not as special as you are, I only get types 5 and 6. Blessings,Abi


----------

